# Cerakoting in Columbus



## bullet355 (Jul 6, 2017)

Anyone know somebody that does cerakoting
around Columbus, Phenix City area?


----------



## spurrs and racks (Jul 6, 2017)

*I used oakridge coustom finishing...*

but they are in Warner Robins. They do a pro job.

s&r


----------



## JHannah92 (Jul 6, 2017)

I think huntin and hookin does it.


----------



## Jester896 (Jul 6, 2017)

Gray Ghost Customs did my rifle out of Vienna GA.
here is the one they did for me


----------



## bullet355 (Jul 6, 2017)

Thanks, I'll check on huntin and hookin.


----------

